# Wood burning stove in the basement?



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I have an unused masonry chimney (8x8 clay tile lined) in the basement that I think was built for an indoor wood burning furnace. I'd like to hook my wood stove to it for emergency heat in the winter, and maybe to use on really cold weekends during the winter. The chimney has what I think is a 6" clay thimble currently installed in the cement block.
What is the proper way to hook it up? Anything specific to watch for?


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

If you have an upstairs fireplace there could be problems and probably shouldn't run the furnace when burning if they're on the same flue.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I do have an upstairs fireplace, I didn't think about that. The furnace flue is separate of the chimney I'm talking about.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

I hope this does not sound too confusing.
You also need to think about make up air. If you are using a wood burner and also a furnace the wood burner will use the already heated inside air for its combustion process, thus burning heated air from the furnace and making the furnace less efficient. This can make wood burning not worth the effort. Also have a chimney sweep certify your chimney as good for wood burning.


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

A freind had an issue with the 2 fireplaces. When using the downstairs one smoke smell would come in the upstairs one. Your set up could be different but the make up air issue could pull the venting from 1 flue to the other.


----------

